# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Raspberry Pi 4 Model B/4GB FULL SET

## SProg

Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω στις αρχικές που συσκευασίες (μόνο σαν σετ):

PiCoolFAN4 
PiCoolFAN4

SC0217 
Raspberry Pi 4 Official μετασχηματιστής στα 3A (15,3W) USB-C (μαύρος)

SC0229 
Official Raspberry Pi 4 Model B Red/White θήκη / κουτί

SC0192-3 
Raspberry Pi 4 Model B/4GB




Είναι όλα ολοκαίνουργια και αγοράστηκαν από το *nettop.gr*. Το Raspberry δε χρησιμοποιήθηκε πάνω από μία ώρα.

*Τιμή: 70eu
*
Υ.Γ Μόνο με κατάθεση σε τράπεζα. Έξοδα αποστολής δικά μου με ACS

----------

